# Shameless Plug Time...



## blacklightmike (Nov 2, 2008)

I hope you all can watch... 9:00PM Eastern.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

We're planning on recording this show since I won't be at home that evening. We'll do some "Go Blacklightmike!" cheers when the Jersey devil shows up


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

I'll go set the DVR right now!


----------



## MooreEnt24 (Jan 17, 2009)

No way! I'd love to watch this - where can I find it?


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

History channel


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

So did you model your's after the "real" jersey devil.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

The DVR is set and ready to go!


----------



## blacklightmike (Nov 2, 2008)

Bone Dancer said:


> So did you model your's after the "real" jersey devil.


Our JD is unique. The witnesses saw (& photographed!) something a little more biologically sound than the traditional beast. Bat-wings and cloven hooves are still a part of it.


----------



## Nyxy (Jan 4, 2009)

Absolutely amazing. I just got done watching the show. It maynot be the correct discription but your JD is Gorgeous!


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Seen the show, congrates.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

You were great! Now we have a real star among us. Your devil looked scarey. Congrats!


----------



## Draik41895 (Oct 25, 2008)

dang I missed it! will it come on again?


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Spooky1 and I just watched the recording of the show. I see they saved the best for last (you and the model)

Unlike the two eyewitnesses, if any HauntForum folks had been there for the unveiling of that beautiful JD you made, the response would have been "OMG, I MUST have a how-to for that!!!"

(P.S. We think the biologist is on the money with the owl theory)


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

Watched it last week - very interesting. Great job on the JD.


----------

